# Welcome to the New Server



## Michael Morris (Jan 23, 2005)

Hello and welcome back to ENWorld.  Aside from a speed difference, the primary new feature of the site is a lot of broken links as the directory structure of the site is being massively retooled. Work is still in progress to get everything back into place.  The major sections - news, forums and reviews, should be working (though I have't had time to thouroughly test them).  Further code upgrades and the like will be spaced out over the coming weeks late at night to make things less of a headache.

The major change in the directory structure is that the forums directory is gone (well, you can go to it, but apache sends you right back to the site root).  The forum home page is now

http://www.enworld.org/forums.php

And the news page is

http://www.enworld.org/index.php

There is another thread here in meta for you to report broken links, and that thread is linked from the 404 file not found error message itself.

Have fun, and thanks for your patience and consideration.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 23, 2005)

Thank you so much to Michael, Thomas Heretic and Adlon! This is up much faster than I expected.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 23, 2005)

That was too long...I think I was having withdrawl symptoms.

...but of course, thank you to everyone! This is great! We live again!


----------



## Michael Morris (Jan 23, 2005)

If you get redirected to a blank screen after attempting to post a new thread, please hit the browser's back button, open up the source code, and attach to a post in this thread as a text file.  I'm having difficulty tracking down the cause of the glitch in order to devise a solution.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 23, 2005)

I'm with AMG - great work, all of you! 

 (And would this thread be the one for non-404 problems?)


----------



## BOZ (Jan 23, 2005)

does this mean that posts we make are here to stay now?


----------



## Michael Morris (Jan 23, 2005)

Yes, for better or worse.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jan 23, 2005)

WOOT! 

You guys rock! Michael, Thomas Heretic, Adlon, and Piratecat-I'm buying you all a round of beer  should you be at GenCon! Thanks so much!   

Rich


----------



## Darrin Drader (Jan 23, 2005)

Well, I have to admit that this is running a lot faster than it did before. Good job! Since I didn't chip in on the server fund drive, I might just purchase a community supporter account sometime in the near future.

Kudos!


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jan 23, 2005)

*kissing the virtual ground of EnWorld...*


Ahhhhh.....crap, must get back to work...LOL

WAIT!! The true test will be later, when mad people come to the site...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 23, 2005)

A little over a 1000 users online and this place is flooring it. Its a little early, sure, but its such a nice feeling. ENWorld has NEVER been this fast.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jan 24, 2005)

Clocking 1051 users with a lot of optional features turned on that were off, and it's running faster than the old one did at 200 users.  Much wootage.

I've swapped out the newthread.php file with the original - that appears to have zapped that bug.

*Next scheduled downage by me is Tuesday morning to upgrade codebase from 3.0.5 to 3.0.6*


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 24, 2005)

I just wanted to say thanks to Michael and the others that helped make this happen this weekend.  I have only been through some of the forums so far, but with 1068 users online things have been just snappy!

And Michael, as with any server upgrade I am sure you will be receiving lots of bug reports, etc.  Don't get discouraged!  From where I sit things are looking good so far!  Looks like you guys did a great job!


----------



## Morrus (Jan 24, 2005)

*Test*

Testing WYSIWIG _editor_.

 Seems to be working better!


----------



## Steve Jung (Jan 24, 2005)

Yay. Thank you to everyone involved with getting the new machine up and running. This is great.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 24, 2005)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Testing WYSIWIG _editor_.
> 
> Seems to be working better!




 It *did *look like it didn't still work, but it does, thought is still is black on black for the most part. Once the more important things are worked out, it would be nice to get the strikethrough, spoiler and sblock tags for the editor.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 24, 2005)

Great job to all involved.  Lookin' spiffy and shiny


----------



## Astos (Jan 24, 2005)

Wow, ENWorld is zooming!  Many thanks to all involved.


----------



## The Shaman (Jan 24, 2005)

Thank you to everyone for your hard work on behalf of the community.

(Wow, my screen image is _blue-shifted_ from the acceleration


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jan 24, 2005)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Testing WYSIWIG _editor_.
> 
> Seems to be working better!




hmmm, it did, then I lost in the Sci Fi news section...oh wait, I lost it here...toooooo...

*drama music chimes too*


----------



## Krieg (Jan 24, 2005)

...and a side benefit...

This is the first time I've come back after an upgrade to find that the background/skin/icons are less appealing than before.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 24, 2005)

Also, I really like the last seen and last post telling you how long ago it was. Different from the old date/time, but I thing I like this more.


----------



## thalmin (Jan 24, 2005)

WHAT!?!? I missed the grand reopening by 2 hours? You could have at least waited for me.   You knew I had to work until 8 (CST).

This is really nice. Thanks everyone who made this possible.


----------



## BSF (Jan 24, 2005)

I just jumped back on EN World after a day of goofing off.   Great work to the implementation team!    I haven't thoroughly tested everything yet, but the stuff I have checked is running great.  I can't wait to see it tomorrow in the middle of the day.


----------



## Allanon (Jan 24, 2005)

Everything's looking great so far. Congratulations and thanks to everyone who made it possible.


----------



## Gez (Jan 24, 2005)

I was impressed by the speed at which the "thanks for posting" screen appeared after sending a reply. I first thought I had shifted to another tab or something...


----------



## the Jester (Jan 24, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Also, I really like the last seen and last post telling you how long ago it was. Different from the old date/time, but I thing I like this more.




I would like it better if it didn't round off- I see a lot of "a week ago" but no "ten days ago".  That's a big issue if you're trying to find something from a certain date.

Don't get me wrong though- the upgrade is fantastic, extremely fast and very cool.  So far that (no post date/time, which is a personal preference thing only) and the new thread bug  issue are the only things I've found that I don't dig on.

Thanks very much for all the hard work, all you guys, and also to everyone who donated for the new servers.  Money well spent!


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jan 24, 2005)

Well done guys!


----------



## Castellan (Jan 24, 2005)

Great work, guys! The new server is awesome!

I have one suggested change, though it's a *very low priority* one. For folks who still have 800x600 displays (as my laptop does), the new setup makes the display wide enough that I need to scrub the horizontal thumb left-and-right to read posts.

The relevant HTML follows: it's in the footer of a page, and I'm using the "Slate" theme (if it matters).


```
<!-- / close content container -->
<!-- /content area table -->

<form action="forums.php" method="get">
	
  <table cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" border="0" width="912" class="page" align="center">
    <tr>
	
		<td class="finalfoot">
			<select name="styleid" id="ressel" onchange="switch_styleid(this)">
				<optgroup label="Quick Style Chooser">
					<option value="82" class="" >-- Default</option>
<option value="2" class="" selected="selected">---- Slate</option>
<option value="47" class="" >------ Large Text</option>
<option value="45" class="" >------ Stealth</option>
<option value="79" class="" >------ Sky</option>
<option value="49" class="" >---- Player's Handbook</option>
<option value="51" class="" >---- Electric Blue</option>

				</optgroup>
			</select>
		</td>
```

Essentially, the "quick style chooser" sets its width to 912 pixels and the whole page adjusts to that.

Again, I'm not expecting a change on this before much more important things, but when you get a chance, it'd be great.

Thanks, again folks for such an awesome upgrade!


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jan 24, 2005)

*My employer thanks you*

Thanks to everyone who made this happen.  My employer will be so happy to see my improved work performance.  Less time waiting for pages to load = more time for work...unless I get involved in a few new story hours now that the site is so speedy...OK, maybe they won't be so happy after all


----------



## doghead (Jan 24, 2005)

I'd second what Castellan says above (although I use Stealth). 912 doesn't go into 800 without some messy carryover bits.

While I'm here, another thanks for all the work you guys have done to make this all happen, and keep it happening over the years.

thanks

thotd.


----------



## cybertalus (Jan 24, 2005)

Man, this reminds me of when I first upgraded from dialup to broadband.  Everything's so fast!  Awesome work on the part of everyone involved.

Assuming there aren't any further upgrades going on, I will be curious tonight to see if the new server eliminates the 1am slowdowns.


----------



## Fieari (Jan 24, 2005)

As requested, I got that blank page problem, so here's the source code....


----------



## BOZ (Jan 24, 2005)

for the first time in who knows how long, i was able to do all of my enworld surfing in a single break period - 15 minutes.  maybe now, my bosses will be able to find fewer reasons to have talks with me.    glad to see that things which sometimes took hours for me will do so no longer (*hopin and prayin*).


----------



## EricNoah (Jan 26, 2005)

Blazing fast over the noon-hour ... that's very nice.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 26, 2005)

Ya, this is amazing


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jan 26, 2005)

The geek in me want to see benchmark testing results, share numbers, do some graphs, a flash banner of monsters or knock'm sock'm robots showing the new server wasting tthe old...yea, that would be cool!  



Great job and wonderful work to everyone getting it up and running!


----------

